# Albino Kittens



## dammusernames (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi my 1st post.

My Cat had 3 kittens about 2 weeks ago, 2 of which are pure white and 1 has a tuxedo coat. Both white kittens apear to have pink pupels with blue/pink retinas. The tuxedo one has regular blue/black eyes. I asume all kittens are ment to be born with blue eyes? Is it normal for white kittens to have this pink eye condition? I was concerned if they turn out to be albino kittens will they be deaf or does this only affect white kittens with blue eyes? I would need to be very carefull finding homes for deaf kittens. Just for info, im not sure but i think the mother is part siameses as she has the long thin sleak body and long tail, i didnt see her mother when i got her so cant be sure.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

White Cats, Eye Colours and Deafness

hi, welcome to the forums! I've posted a link about albino / White cats. If it's any help, I have a 7 yr old blue eyed White boy who is completely healthy and appears to have perfect hearing. He came to me as a 2 year old from the CPL.
I'd reccomend rehoming to an indoor home only - these cats have a much higher risk of sunburn (and therefore skin cancer) and are very light sensitive. I'd love to see pictures if you have them handy!!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum, dont know anything about this but would love to see pics


----------



## dammusernames (Mar 20, 2010)

Here you go some pictures of them and their mom. As you can see in the pictures the 2 white ones eyes look pink even in photos with the mom and sibling whos eyes look normal.


----------



## lefkimmi (Aug 24, 2009)

They look like they will have blue eyes to me. All blue eyes look very pink with a flash. We have 3 white cats with odd eyes (one blue, one yellow)....2 have normal hearing, and 1 is completely deaf. We also have a calico with odd eyes, her hearing is normal too. You will be able to tell soon if they can hear.....Opal needs to be woken gently, or she gets scared, you can go right up to her when she is asleep and she doesn't move. 
I agree about finding indoor homes for them, even if they can hear.....there are a lot of white cats in hot countries with no ears due to skin cancer.

Vicki


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's definately the flash - they have blue outers to their eyes and the pink is the flash bouncing off the back of their retinas. If you look at one of the other photos they have blue eyes with black pupils where the flash HASN'T caught them. They will probably stay blue.


----------



## dammusernames (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow , you know i didnt even know about the risk of sun exposure to white cats, i will definatly ensure their future owners are suitable and also aware of the risks. Thanks for the help.


----------

